

What is someone going to stop doing when they start using your product? - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3423-what-is-someone-going-to-stop-doing-when-they-start-using-your-product

======
psadri
This is a brilliant insight. In the developing world, all our time is already
used up by something. Products/services are playing a zero-sum game.

This is why entirely new platforms create gold rush land grabs. The game
becomes non-zero sum for a while until the new platform is saturated and
becomes zero-sum again.

------
jemka
>What is someone going to stop doing when they start using your product?

I can't get past that title. It hurts.

Actually, I did get past the title and that's really good advice. It helps
with the response "so what" after you list all the great things your app does.

~~~
walid
I see it as a benefit to stop doing things when you use a service/app where it
automatically does it for you. Kinda like Gmail filters move things out of my
inbox while showing a label count that I can choose to address immediately or
leave for later.

------
pbiggar
For <https://circleci.com>, they're going to stop setting up Jenkins servers,
and (in many cases) they're going to stop manually deploying.

------
erichocean
_What is someone going to stop doing when they start using your product?_

For our company, using email to distribute work (among other things).

